# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Edi Rama dhe Fatkeqesia Jone

## holy diver

_Kërkoj ndjesë për hapjen e një teme të re në lidhje me këtë personazh, por tema tjetër e ngjashme është shtjelluar shumë dhe ka humbur fillin origjinal._ 

Edi Rama është pjellë e kastës para-bllokiste të periudhës komuniste. Kjo ishte ajo shtresë e shoqërisë shqiptare që i ishte bashkëngjitur regjimit komunist dhe që shërbente si leckë gjysëm-intelektuale për të mbuluar lakuriqësinë barbare të komunizmit enverist. 

Ai u rrit si një këlysh i privilegjuar i sistemit stalinist. Ai mund të zgjidhte të bëhej sportist se këtë ia mundësonte babi enverist, mund të bëhej artist se babi merrte në telefon shokët e Byrosë dhe ia rregullonte këtë, dhe mund të bëhej pedagog se babi marksist përsëri përdorte pushtetin që kishte fituar duke iu lëpirë regjimit gjakatar të Enver Hoxhës. 

Ky pinjoll i kastës parazite pseudo-intelektuale para-komuniste është një bir kurve arrogant për të cilin pushteti është nevojë neurotike dhe qëllim në vetvete. Ai kur sheh veten në pasqyrë kërkon që kjo e fundit ti thotë ti je më i bukuri, më i miri, më i forti dhe nëse kjo nuk ndodh, ai tërbohet dhe do i hakmerret gjithë botës për këtë padrejtësi. Mjafton të shohësh si turfullon ky i përkëdhelur kur ndonjë gazetar apo oponent e kritikon apo ia kundërshton pikëpamjen. Duket qartë egotizmi dhe arroganca e tij të cilat fatkeqësisht ia ushqen gjithë sistemi politik e mediatik shqiptar. 

Është tragjike se si shumë shqiptarë impresionohen me punën e madhe që ka bërë ky Arturo Ui për Tiranën. Nëse shqiptarët kënaqen me shtrimin e disa rrugëve, restaurimin e disa lulishteve dhe lyerjen me bojë me ngjyra të disa pallateve, kjo është në fakt fatkeqësi kombëtare. Këto natyrisht ka bërë mirë që i ka bërë, por ai i ka bërë ato si PR dhe reklamë për tu shitur për më tej. Për sa kohë Tirana është masakruar nga pikëpamja urbanistike dhe arkitekturale, ky kryetar bashkie ka dështuar. 

Edi Rama është një tiran i maskuar si liberal. Por natyrisht që punën atij ia bën të lehtë Doktori i Sëmurë, Sali Berisha. Për sa kohë ai ka përballë Shkatërruesin Malok, ai do ta ketë kollaj të bindë shqiptarët se ai është e keqja më e vogël, gjë që nuk është aspak e vërtetë. 

Ai mbetet një i sëmurë neurotik i uritur për pushtet. Ndryshimi i vetëm i tij nga politikanët e tjerë shqiptarë është se në se këta të fundit përdorin pushtetin për të bërë më shumë para, ai përdor paranë që ka vjedhur për të marrë më shumë pushtet.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Ej o zemre, po c'keni qe shani nenat more djemani.  A mos jane dhe nenat tuaja ashtu?  Flisni per poltiken e per problemet ekonomike dhe shoqerore, po lerini familjaret rehat, dhe aq me teper nenat Shqiptare.

Aman o Zot per djemt tane qe kemi keto dite... :sarkastik:

----------


## juanito02

Ti me siguri ke ardhur me porosi nga partia per te hedhur balte dhe te shpifesh per Edi Ramen.
Po mesohu se pinjollet e sistemit jane te afte te bejne ndryshime jo pjellat dhe viktimat e tij.
Ai mllefi qe shkruan ti eshte tipik o i te paaftit o i te perdorurit o i viktimes.
Gjeje vete se kujt i perket.

----------


## saura

Degjoni ,pashe lajmet te Topi ,per ate emisionin qe kishte bere .mbreme me gazetaret ,dhe kapa qe po rrefehej per jeten private ,ku thonte qe :
Nuk e quante veten me faj se 19 vjeç kishte dashuruar ''ate'' (foli ne gjinine mashkullore )dhe nuk ka reshtur se dashuruari .....
Me thene te drejten e bera kurioze dini gje ju me ke e ka dredhur ?
E Brari ? 
Po ju dashamiresit e partis ?
Aman te pakten te degjoj ndonje thashethem.....
UNe u mundova ta deshifroja ,po nuk mora vesh asgje shqip-shqip ,nejse ...lum ne .

----------


## Dajti

Edi Rama për herë të parë dje në emision in Top Story në Top Channel, foli për divorcin e tij me aktoren e njohur Matilda Makoçi si dhe disa çështje private në jetën e tij. Ai u shpreh se në rininë e tij ka bërë gjëra që sot nuk do ti bënte, por ndërkohë, për aktoren thotë se ruan të njëjtën dashuri.
Sa i përket çështjeve politike, Rama nuk sqaroi nëse do të kandidojë apo jo në zgjedhjet e ardhshme për deputet, ndërkohë që nuk ngurroi të ftojë Ilir Metën, të votojë gjithashtu për PS.
A keni një përgjigje për akuzat që ju janë bërë nga PD-ja për jetën tuaj personale?
Nuk besoj se është për të qeshur. Unë besoj se sigurisht me një të qeshur, detyrohem ti kaloj shpeshherë gjërat të tilla. Por nuk jam unë që duhet të sqaroj. Janë këta njerëz që duhet në mënyrën më absolute ti japin fund kësaj historie dhe kur them këta njerëz janë shqiptarët dhe shqiptaret. Unë nuk jam në politikë as për tu bërë politikan, as për të kaluar nga një karrige në tjetrën, duke sharë e duke u kacafytur me kundërshtarët, apo me rivalët e mi. Unë jam në politikë për të bërë më të mirën që gjërat që në këtë vend janë bërë të pamundura për shkak të kësaj politike të bëhen të mundura për të gjithë ata njerëz që meritojnë të jetojnë në një Shqipëri më të mirë. Dhe unë besoj se e gjithë kjo llumnajë që buron vetëm nga etja për pushtet dhe që e ka kthyer prej 18 vjetësh poltikën shqiptare në një industri balte, kundër cilitdo që është përballë si kundërshtar apo si rival duhet të marrë fund. Duhet marrë fund, sepse ne e kemi pranuar dhe lënë politikën të bëjë çfarë të dojë duke i kthyer në një skenë të atyre që janë më të paturpshëm, të atyre që kanë kurajën të shpifin dhe të akuzojnë lidhur me gjërat që nuk e di se në çskuta të zeza të fantazisë njerëzore mund të gjenden, të atyre që flasin për familjen, por nuk respektojnë familjen e tjetrit; që thonë se për ta vlerat e familjes janë më të rëndësishmet, por që duke sulmuar familjen e kundërshtarit tregojnë në fakt se nuk është kështu.
Unë nuk kam asnjë arsye që të më vijë turp pse në moshën 19 vjeç kam patur një dashuri të marrë për një njeri, të cilin nuk kam pushuar së dashuri asnjëherë. Duhet tju vijë turp këtyre njerëzve që për arsye të përfitimit, për arsye të pushtetit që duan të mbajën me çdo kusht, për arsye të të gjitha atyre motiveve që nuk kanë të bëjnë me interesat e njerëzve, që i mbajnë atje në karrige janë në gjendje që të formulojnë të tilla mostruozitete. Unë nuk kam asnjë arsye të më vijë turp pse të martohem në moshën 22 vjeç dhe në një kohë kur në Shqipëri jetohej krejt ndryshe, në vitin 1986. Duhet tju vijë turp atyre, jo mua, por edhe nënës së djalit tim, për të cilën guxojnë bëjnë edhe komente, në fakt i cenojnë kaq rëndë dinjitetin. Mua nuk ka pse të më vijë turp që në fillim vitet 90, bashkë me miq të tjerë, pasi dolëm nga Shqipëria e teritalit dhe e rrobave të zborit ku na mbante Enver Hoxha shkuam në një plazh natyristësh që nuk është as ilegal, as jashtë normave morale dhe as në shkelje të lirisë së askujt në Bashkimin Evropian. Duhet tju vijë turp atyre që me fotografi personale të vjedhura duan të bëjnë politike, duan të mbajën pushtetin, duan të zhbëjnë çdo ideal, çdo ide, çdo vlerë. Duan që të vazhdojë Shqëipëria të mbetet peng i tyre dhe duan që të vazhdojë të ushqhehet kjo kulturë që e bën edhe mikun tim, të cilin unë e repsektoj se ka kokën e tij dhe ashtu të jetë gjithë jetën, Andi Bushatin, ti marrë e ti komentojë këto gjëra. Në demokraci barrën e provës nuk e ka i akuzuari, e ka akuzuesi. Kurajoja për të akuzuar këdo që u del përpara këtyre njerëzve, ju vjen nga etja për pushtet dhe etja për pushtet ju vjen, sepse janë të pangopur. Nuk jam unë që duhet të më vijë turp. Duhet tu vijë turp atyre që fryjnë flokët për të dalë në fotografi me politikanët evropianë dhe për të na treguar se po e çojnë Shqipërinë në Evropë dhe ndërkohë kanë mendësinë e skllevërve të komunizmit dhe të errësisrës që nuk arrijnë sot në shekullin 21 të respektojnë dashurinë dhe dramat perosnale të njerëzve. Dhe nuk është për mua. Nuk kam dashur të flas asnjëherë për këto gjëra, sepse besoj se nuk do tua laj ndonjehërë borxhin as djalit tim, as nënës time, as nënës së djalit tim dhe as njerëzve që kam dashur dhe unë dua që për faktin që unë merrem me politikë ata duhet të përjetojnë gjëra që unë nuk ti tregoj dot. Dhe më është dukur gjithmonë që tu japësh përgjigje këtyre lloj monstruoziteteve është njësoj si të prekësh një plagë që këta lloj njerëzish bëjnë pa asnjë princip dhe pa asnjë etikë, sepse në fund të fundit, është etika që dallon njerëzit nga kafsha. Por sot fola, sepse mendoj se është shumë e rëndësishme që të kuptoni një gjë shumë të thjeshtë. Politika nuk është prostitucion, nuk është një gjë e neveritshme dhe e poshtër në vetvete. Politika nuk është ajo që e tranformon çdo njeri në një të korruptuar, në një njeri që mendon vetëm për veten e vet, në një njeri që nuk di të bëjë asgjë tjetër vetëm të sulet për pushtet. Jo. Politika ka lindur qysh në atikitet që njerëzit të zgjidhin së bashku probleme që nuk i zgjidhin dot vetëm. Unë për këtë arsye jam në politikë.
Ju i keni thënë vetë më parë këto gjëra zoti Rama...
Kam bërë publicistikë, por nuk jam marrë me akuza të këtij lloji. Vështirë ju sot të arrini publicistikën time.
Kur djali im të deklarojë 2 milion eruo pasuri atëherë unë nuk do kem gojë të pretendojë që zëdhënësi i PD të mos dalë e të kërkojë që djali im të mos tregojë se nga i vjen kjo pasuri. Ta trajtosh këtë si një normalitet politik dhe të thuash se kjo është nga të dyja palët, kjo nuk u nderon.
Kujt Rame ti besojmë: atij që bredh nudo në plazhet e Evropës, apo një lideri që po shndërron një parti që po ngrihet gjithmonë e më shumë?
Unë ju falenderoj. Nëse është mungesë përqendrimi.. Nëse do që unë të besoj, dhe nuk do tju mungojnë shembujt edhe nga jeta që në një fazë të mëparshme në rininë time, nuk jam më i riu që ti ke nostalgji. As ti nuk je ai, që unë kam nostalgji. Kam shfaqje publike diametralisht të kundëtra. Ministri i jashtëm i Gjermanisë u ballfaqua me një fotografi kur i maskuar gjuante me Molotov policinë. Edhe minsitri i Italisë bridhte me litar për të gjuatur vajzat e bukura në rini...Procesi im është normal, nuk është turpi im, është turpi i tyre. Guvernatori i Neë York ishte në detyrë. Flasim për çështje kur dikush ka qenë i ri. Nuk ka pse të kem problem me rininë time, kur Sali Berisha ka qenë sekretar i Partisë së Punës. Ndërkohë banalizimi i kësaj çështjeje është pikërisht ai lloj meskiniteti që nuk duhet.
A do të kandidoni për deputet në këto zgjedhje?
Nëse unë do kandidoj apo jo për depuet, kjo është një çështje krejt krejt e parëndësishme. Ajo që është e rëndësishme është se unë do tju ofroj shqiptarëve të zgjedhin një kryeministër, një qeveri dhe një maxhorancë, e cila do ti nxjerrë ata nga 18 vjet dështime. Nëse unë do të kandioj apo jo, për deputet është një çështje që do të zgjidhet në nmomentin e duhur, kur të zgjidhen të gjithë ata që do të jenë në listë.
A do jeni kryeministër?
Duhet të pyesni shqiptarët për këtë. Ata do të vendosin se kush do të jetë kryeministri.
Unë ju them nuk jam në politikë për tu bërë politikan dhe as për tu plakur në politikë. Unë i kam marrë të gjithë risqet dhe do të vazhdoj ti marrë ato deri në atë moment. Në të kundërt, do ti hap rrugën dikujt tjetër.
Zoti Meta është shprehur se do të qeverisë me ju pas 28 qershorit?
Shkurt fare përgjigjem që ndoshta më në fund edhe Ilir Meta e ka kuptuar që e vetmja rrugë për të dalë nga e gjithë kjo histori është rruga e PS dhe e koalicionit të PS. Unë i ftoj edhe sot që të gjithë edhe mbështetësit që deri dje votuan për LSI, të votojnë për PS, pse jo edhe Ilir Meta.
Në momentin që LSI do të ketë një shumicë votash që do tju pengonte ta krijonit qeverinë e radhës çdo të bënit?
Janë hipoteza që mund ti bëni ju. Puna ime është që të bashkoj sa më shumë njeëz që të realizojmë atë fitore të PS-së. Zgjedhja e 28 qershorit është e qartë. Nuk ka 345 zgjedhje, është vetëm koalicioni i Gërdecit ose koalicioni i PS me partnerët e saj. Nëse shqiptarët nuk duan të shikojmë më cirkun e maxhorancave që krijohen në parlament, duhet të bëjnë një ndarje të qartë, o me të shkuarën, o me të ërdhmen. Çdo votë që nuk vjen në koalicionin tonë dhe për PS, vë në dyshim gjithë këtë që sjell edhe hipotezat tuaja.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Edi Rama mashtron sërish shqiptarët: Fotot e vitit 2003 i paraqet si foto të viteve '90


I pyetur ditën e djeshme nga gazetarët rreth akuzave të fundit rreth tij si dhe për problemin me fotot nudo, kryeopozitari i Shqipërisë u përgjigj shkoqur se, Nuk ka pse të më vijnë turp që në fillim të viteve 90 bashkë me miq të tjerë, pasi dolëm nga Shqipëria shkuam në një plazh natyristësh që nuk është ilegal as në shkelje të lirisë së askujt në BE. Tu vijë turp atyre që me fotografi personale të vjedhura duan të zhbëjnë çdo ideal, çdo vlerë. Duan të bëjnë politikë, duan të ushqejnë këtë politikë. Në demokraci, barrën e provës nuk e ka i akuzuari, por e ka akuzuesi. Kurajoja për të akuzuar këdo që del përpara, këtyre njerëzve u vjen nga etja për pushtet. Fryjnë flokët për të dalë me ndërkombëtarët.Nuk respektojnë dashurinë dhe dramat personale të njerëzve,ky nuk është turpi im por i atyre që merren me këto gjëra, pasi unë këto gjëra i kam bërë në moshë të re. 

Sërish ky njeri vazhdon të mashtrojë shqiptarët me fotot nudo të cilat i paska bërë pas viteve '90. Në fakt këto foto ky njeri i ka bërë në kohën që ka qenë kryetar bashkie dhe i ka bërë plot 13 vjet më mbrapa pas asaj që pretendon. 

*Edhe dje ky njeri gënjeu pa pikën e turpit shqiptarët duke na i nxjerrë fotot e tij si ekzibicione adoleshentësh, jo si perversitete gjenetike të një njeriu të shthurur dhe të degraduar.* Nudisti Rama ju a vë fajin të tjerëve për perversitetet e tij dhe degjenerimin e tij ndërkohë që në fakt ato foto dhe shumë të tjera kanë qenë të shpërndara nga miqtë e tij. Kryesocialisti Rama u mundua të na pasqyrojë ekzistencën e fotove si çështje të rinjsh, në fakt po e marrim të mirëqenë punën e fotove në plazh si një eksperiment rinor.

Po fotot para kompjuterit, kujt eksperimenti i shërbejnë, pasi ato nuk janë as në plazh publik por duken qartë se kanë dalë pas një orgjie në ambiente të mbyllura?  

Në monologun e tij kryesocialisti Rama tha se, Ministri i jashtëm i Gjermanisë, u ballafaqua me një fotografi ku dilte maskuar dhe gjuante policinë. Kryeministri i Italisë bridhte me kitarë për të bërë për vete vajzat e bukura të qendrës së Milanos. Procesi im është normal. Procesi anormal është ai që ndodh nga ata që e dëgjuan. Nuk është turpi im, është turpi i tyre që merren me këto gjëra. Flasim për çështje që kanë të bëjnë me mënyrën se si ka qenë dikur dikush i ri. Unë nuk kam pse të kem problem se unë i ri kam qenë ai që thotë Bushati, kurse Sali Berisha ka qenë sekretari i Partisë së Punës. Banalizimi i gjithë kësaj është ai lloj meskiniteti që nuk duhet sepse nuk i tha njeri ministrit të Jashtëm të Gjermanisë, kriminel, vrasës. 

Kryesocialisti Rama, në fakt, merr shembuj që nuk kanë të bëjnë fare me pozicionin e tij. Asnjë nga këta njerëz nuk ka dalë nudo dhe asnjë nga këta njerëz nuk ka kryer perversitete. Këta njerëz përpos këtyre që thamë më sipër janë baballarë të mirë dhe familjarë të mrekullueshëm, ndërkohë që personi në fjalë jo vetëm që nuk ka qenë ndonjëherë familjar i mrekullueshëm si ata, por ka lënë të birin dhe ish gruan në kushtet mizerabël të jetesës nw pallatet parafabrikate te porcelani.


sot

----------


## dragon+++

> Ti me siguri ke ardhur me porosi nga partia per te hedhur balte dhe te shpifesh per Edi Ramen.
> Po mesohu se pinjollet e sistemit jane te afte te bejne ndryshime jo pjellat dhe viktimat e tij.
> Ai mllefi qe shkruan ti eshte tipik o i te paaftit o i te perdorurit o i viktimes.
> Gjeje vete se kujt i perket.


prap ketu ti , verteton dite per dite me shum se ta fut ai pederasti gjdo dit me pall kokes e shkruan vetem budadhadheqe ai qe mbron ti si thot as shoferit te tij mirmengjes . ti ke vetem nje parull . rrofshin kelyshet e komunisteve posht demokracia ..... :garip:  :garip:  :garip:

----------


## juanito02

> prap ketu ti , verteton dite per dite me shum se ta fut ai pederasti gjdo dit me pall kokes e shkruan vetem budadhadheqe ai qe mbron ti si thot as shoferit te tij mirmengjes . ti ke vetem nje parull . rrofshin kelyshet e komunisteve posht demokracia .....


Ik o ko*e te ka rene interneti ne dore ty qe sdi akoma shqip.
E na flet per demokraci ti qe kujton se eshte cokollate demorkacia.
Ti shyqyr qe hape syte me pasosh pi kosove aty ku je po as A e jetes se ke mesu akoma edhe aty.
Meso te shkruash mire njehere jo "budadhadheqe" po budallalleqe.
Ai pederasti ndoshta ju a ka futu juve me pall kokes sa ju kan ikur trute e nuk shikoni nga syte e mendja.
Apo e keni inat se ju jeni rritur me dhen e dhi e ai "pederasti" me rolling stones, e deep purple.

----------


## Brari

qe thua ti saura.. 

ke bere nje pun te mire nje dizaj kur sqarove se kush eshte nena e Lul bashes..
Ti the se nena e tij eshte nje mesuese e nderuar ne Tirane..

pse kishte rendesi kjo per mua..

sepse industria shpifse e mjeshtrit te shpifjeve..edvin hoxh enver rames.. ne bashkpunim me polpotistet enveriste te kosoves.. pikerisht ndaj lulit basha sikurse ndaj cdo demokrati te shquar ka fabrikuar  shum genjeshtra e poshtersira.. qe nuk eshte vendi ketu ti them..
pa u bere luli antar i pd-se..pa u zhvilluar akoma zgedhjet .. e pa u shpallur luli as kandidat per deputet..se minister jo e jo.. pra qe para korrik 2005 ses.. kur sapo u cfaq emri i lul bashes ne KOP.. shpertheu nje fushat e eger denigruse ndaj tij nga kupolat mafioze qe thash me lart..

athere u cudita pse ky aksion shpifes i mirkoordinuar.. kunder ketij lulit.. te panjohur.. i dirigjuar nga edvin dadet e selise roze e i mbeshtetur zellshem nga veglat e selise roz ne kosove.. 
mirpo koha rodhi dhe sot cdo shqiptar e sheh punen e lulit..

vendi hyri ne nato.. 
kosova beri hapa gjigande drejt pamvaresimit e njohjeve diplomatike..
rruga kombetare durres-kukes-prishtin.. eshte tashme realitet e jo leter ne sirtar.. 

ne te gjitha keto arritje madheshtore ka dhe lul brenda.. pra luli yne ka bere nje pjese te punes..
gati cdo dite shohim te shkelqeje figura e lulit si diplomat e negociator i afte.. ne te mire te shqiperise e kosoves.. 
cdo dite bindemi se.. tek luli kemi nje politikan qe te mbush syrin.. me paraqitjen sharmante te nevojshme per nje burr shtetas.. me elokuencen  ne komunikim me diplomacine boterore.. dhe inteligjencen me nivel.. te admirueshem.. qe ai cfaq ..si dhe me thjeshtesine.. e seriozitetin qe ai posedon  e ne perpikmerine ne detyrat e veta.. 



cfar del nga kjo..
qe mafia jone..pra selia roze.. ka nje aftesi te jashtzakonshme per te parashikuar.. se kush mund te jene neser nje figure potente.. qe mund tu a  pj.erdhe atyre  komoditetin e te sunduarit te ketij populli.. dhe se si ajo i del perpara ketyre rreziqeve me metodat e mjetet e saje te felliqura..
pikerisht tel rasti lul bash.. vertetohet kjo qe po them..

pra selia roze ka nje aparat zhbirilimi qe kontrollon cdo person.. dhe pergatit ne kohe.. shkallet per ti hypur lart ata qe jane shtaze e vampire.. te denje per ate perbindesh..  e per ti denigruar e tritoluar me kurthe e shpifje ata qe i duhen ketij populli per te mire..

luli sic duket eshte pikasur me kohe nga ky aparati i zbulim dyshimit.. po te perifrazojme cipolinon.. se mund te jete nje  lider i ardhshem  potencial  per te miren e vendit.. dhe me kohe kjo mafi.. pergatiti kunder tije.. ato cka thash me lart..

kulmi arriti kte vit.. kur njeriu qe negocionte cdo dite per Kosoven e Pamvarur.. per Shqiperine ne nato dhe  EU.. pra luli yne..i respektuar.. u be gjah per vishinsket e edvin enverit ne prokurori.. e mediat edviniste bollinoiste.. enveriste.. e tj.. 

Ketej duke bere i ngrati gati dosjen per bruksel se cte flase e cte diskutoje me burrshtetasit euro atlantikas.. e ne an tjeter te mendonte se cdo i thoshte lukunise nevzatoiste enveriste te prokurorise qe i caktonin oraret e hetuesise nate per nate..

kjo qe ndodhi me Lulin ishte kulmi i inkuizicionit enverist.. dhe ndihem krenar qe jam nga te rrallet mos i vetmi qe e kapa kte ceshtje dhe e fola ketu.. muaj me pare .. se skam tjetr ku ta debatoj..

I uroj ketij njeriu dit te qeta.. pa peshkaqenet edvinoiste rrotull qe perpiqen me g999 menyra te ndyra.. tja prishin nevat e zellin e tij per ti sherbyer atdheut..

keshtu puna oj saure.. me sandale prej lekure..

pa le na organizon cakalli edvin .. mesha peshpirtjeje..se sa i devotshem eshte ai krokodil.. per familje e per humanizem..
e ku i ben keto.. ne top tan chanell aty ku lukunia sadiste zhduku pas vdekjes tragjike nje vajze fatkeqe qe ra viktime e ferraroistit  tan top.. mikut e shokut te armeve te edvin qikllopit..

mjafton nje rast per te kuptuar cfar hipokriti eshte ky zhapiku edvin..  qe do na behet kryeminister..
i mblodhi jevgjit e tiranes..te asaj lagjes buz lane .. ne nje cader.. i vuri te kendojne e vallzojne.. pastaj te nesermen u a  coj fadromet kasolleve te tyre e u rrafshoj me token.. e i la ne rrug te madhe qindra femije gra e burra pa perkrahje.. 

na o mafie i tha te nesermen mafies se ndertimit.. merreni truallin qe ju premtova.. e filloni  pallatet e trasha ne kte truall e cefesht mua urgjent perqindjen.. ne xhepa te qillotave te mija pezake qe mbajn shume.. 

mjer kush bie ne ganxhat e ketij perbindeshi..

i shkreti genc sin..
e mjera matild makoc..
te ngratat delin e rudin.. e compani.. vajza dikur te bukura e te mencura qe ran pre e ketij kanibali.. 

saure..  po ckemi asaj italie..
uroj te kec te dashur shqiptar.. se me italian ska lezet as te pish nje kafe le ma me u puth..





..

----------


## dragon+++

> Ik o ko*e te ka rene interneti ne dore ty qe sdi akoma shqip.
> E na flet per demokraci ti qe kujton se eshte cokollate demorkacia.
> Ti shyqyr qe hape syte me pasosh pi kosove aty ku je po as A e jetes se ke mesu akoma edhe aty.
> Meso te shkruash mire njehere jo "budadhadheqe" po budallalleqe.
> Ai pederasti ndoshta ju a ka futu juve me pall kokes sa ju kan ikur trute e nuk shikoni nga syte e mendja.
> Apo e keni inat se ju jeni rritur me dhen e dhi e ai "pederasti" me rolling stones, e deep purple.


more ko*qe kandari prap te ra ai pederasti pall kokes e shkruan <budallalleqe>ai esht rritur me gjith te mirat per arsyen se ka qen e esht kelysh komunisti qe nuk pranon te nderroje krah por u rri besnik byros komuniste.degjoje me mendje te hapur kur flet pastaj degjo fjalimet e komunisteve ne kongrese vetem nje injorant sdo mund ta kuptonte se ai atje merr mesime nuk thot kurr diqka konkrete vetem pederastat e nje tuf injorantesh e ndjekin prapa . sa per ato te tjerat qe ke shkruar o bo*le kandari un jam arsimuar e jetoj ne nje nder vendet me te para ne bot per demokraci ketu ai pederasti nuk ben as tu hapi dyert ketyre parlamentareve ketu . ..... keshtu or t*ope kandari hap syte thirri mendjes e mos rri ter jeten injorant .....

----------


## DeuS

Tak tak tak - bie dera.

Kush eshte? - pergjigjet rruli temehapes.

Hape, hape - degjohet nje ze i mekur nga jashte.

Kush je ti? - pyet perseri bibilushi vockel.

Hape se jam Saliu i forumit - pergjigjet perseri mamuthi.

Brar, ti qenke more? - perseriti temehapesi.

Po, une jam, sapo kam dal nga shpella...

Jo, s'e hap, se kam lexuar ne forum se ti te ben si vetja - belbezon the brainwashed.

Hape, se po vuaj, dua dike te hapi nje teme te re - kakaris Bkari - teme per Ramen.

Po pse mua te gjorin aman, pastaj pse teme per Ramen prape? - pyeti tjatrri.

Se vete nuk hap dot me, po vuaj, po plas, rrofsha une, rrofte veta pare numri njejes - shton psikoja.

Per me teper, mund te lexoni temen...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> _Kërkoj ndjesë për hapjen e një teme të re në lidhje me këtë personazh, por tema tjetër e ngjashme është shtjelluar shumë dhe ka humbur fillin origjinal._ 
> 
> Edi Rama është pjellë e kastës para-bllokiste të periudhës komuniste. Kjo ishte ajo shtresë e shoqërisë shqiptare që i ishte bashkëngjitur regjimit komunist dhe që shërbente si leckë gjysëm-intelektuale për të mbuluar lakuriqësinë barbare të komunizmit enverist. 
> 
> Ai u rrit si një këlysh i privilegjuar i sistemit stalinist. Ai mund të zgjidhte të bëhej sportist se këtë ia mundësonte babi enverist, mund të bëhej artist se babi merrte në telefon shokët e Byrosë dhe ia rregullonte këtë, dhe mund të bëhej pedagog se babi marksist përsëri përdorte pushtetin që kishte fituar duke iu lëpirë regjimit gjakatar të Enver Hoxhës. 
> 
> Ky pinjoll i kastës parazite pseudo-intelektuale para-komuniste është një bir kurve arrogant për të cilin pushteti është nevojë neurotike dhe qëllim në vetvete. Ai kur sheh veten në pasqyrë kërkon që kjo e fundit ti thotë ti je më i bukuri, më i miri, më i forti dhe nëse kjo nuk ndodh, ai tërbohet dhe do i hakmerret gjithë botës për këtë padrejtësi. Mjafton të shohësh si turfullon ky i përkëdhelur kur ndonjë gazetar apo oponent e kritikon apo ia kundërshton pikëpamjen. Duket qartë egotizmi dhe arroganca e tij të cilat fatkeqësisht ia ushqen gjithë sistemi politik e mediatik shqiptar. 
> 
> Është tragjike se si shumë shqiptarë impresionohen me punën e madhe që ka bërë ky Arturo Ui për Tiranën. Nëse shqiptarët kënaqen me shtrimin e disa rrugëve, restaurimin e disa lulishteve dhe lyerjen me bojë me ngjyra të disa pallateve, kjo është në fakt fatkeqësi kombëtare. Këto natyrisht ka bërë mirë që i ka bërë, por ai i ka bërë ato si PR dhe reklamë për tu shitur për më tej. Për sa kohë Tirana është masakruar nga pikëpamja urbanistike dhe arkitekturale, ky kryetar bashkie ka dështuar. 
> ...


BRAVO........

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Sërish ky njeri vazhdon të mashtrojë shqiptarët me fotot nudo të cilat i paska bërë pas viteve '90. Në fakt këto foto ky njeri i ka bërë në kohën që ka qenë kryetar bashkie dhe i ka bërë plot 13 vjet më mbrapa pas asaj që pretendon. 
> 
> *Edhe dje ky njeri gënjeu pa pikën e turpit shqiptarët duke na i nxjerrë fotot e tij si ekzibicione adoleshentësh, jo si perversitete gjenetike të një njeriu të shthurur dhe të degraduar.* Nudisti Rama ju a vë fajin të tjerëve për perversitetet e tij dhe degjenerimin e tij ndërkohë që në fakt ato foto dhe shumë të tjera kanë qenë të shpërndara nga miqtë e tij. Kryesocialisti Rama u mundua të na pasqyrojë ekzistencën e fotove si çështje të rinjsh, në fakt po e marrim të mirëqenë punën e fotove në plazh si një eksperiment rinor.





Bahhhhh perseri, me problemet e prapanices!   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Borix

Meqenese nuk kam bindje politike, per fat te mire, po marr nje nga nje premisat e ketij shkrimi dhe po konkludoj se perse nuk vlejne ne boten intelektuale.




> Edi Rama është pjellë e kastës para-bllokiste të periudhës komuniste. Kjo ishte ajo shtresë e shoqërisë shqiptare që i ishte bashkëngjitur regjimit komunist dhe që shërbente si leckë gjysëm-intelektuale për të mbuluar lakuriqësinë barbare të komunizmit enverist.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...78&postcount=8




> Ai u rrit si një këlysh i privilegjuar i sistemit stalinist. Ai mund të zgjidhte të bëhej sportist se këtë ia mundësonte babi enverist, mund të bëhej artist se babi merrte në telefon shokët e Byrosë dhe ia rregullonte këtë, dhe mund të bëhej pedagog se babi marksist përsëri përdorte pushtetin që kishte fituar duke iu lëpirë regjimit gjakatar të Enver Hoxhës.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...54&postcount=9




> Ky pinjoll i kastës parazite pseudo-intelektuale para-komuniste është një bir kurve arrogant për të cilin pushteti është nevojë neurotike dhe qëllim në vetvete. Ai kur sheh veten në pasqyrë kërkon që kjo e fundit ti thotë ‘ti je më i bukuri, më i miri, më i forti’ dhe nëse kjo nuk ndodh, ai tërbohet dhe do i hakmerret gjithë botës për këtë ‘padrejtësi’. Mjafton të shohësh si turfullon ky i përkëdhelur kur ndonjë gazetar apo oponent e kritikon apo ia kundërshton pikëpamjen. Duket qartë egotizmi dhe arroganca e tij të cilat fatkeqësisht ia ushqen gjithë sistemi politik e mediatik shqiptar.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...3&postcount=12




> Është tragjike se si shumë shqiptarë impresionohen me ‘punën’ e madhe që ka bërë ky Arturo Ui për Tiranën. Nëse shqiptarët kënaqen me shtrimin e disa rrugëve, restaurimin e disa lulishteve dhe lyerjen me bojë me ngjyra të disa pallateve, kjo është në fakt fatkeqësi kombëtare. Këto natyrisht ka bërë mirë që i ka bërë, por ai i ka bërë ato si PR dhe reklamë për t’u shitur për më tej. Për sa kohë Tirana është masakruar nga pikëpamja urbanistike dhe arkitekturale, ky kryetar bashkie ka dështuar.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...9&postcount=11




> Edi Rama është një tiran i maskuar si liberal. Por natyrisht që punën atij ia bën të lehtë Doktori i Sëmurë, Sali Berisha. Për sa kohë ai ka përballë Shkatërruesin Malok, ai do ta ketë kollaj të bindë shqiptarët se ai është ‘e keqja më e vogël’, gjë që nuk është aspak e vërtetë.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...3&postcount=13




> Ai mbetet një i sëmurë neurotik i uritur për pushtet. Ndryshimi i vetëm i tij nga politikanët e tjerë shqiptarë është se në se këta të fundit përdorin pushtetin për të bërë më shumë para, ai përdor paranë që ka vjedhur për të marrë më shumë pushtet.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...3&postcount=14.

Falenderoj kete analist, sepse me solli ndermend edhe njehere nivelin e analizave ne shoqerine shqiptare.

----------


## juanito02

> more ko*qe kandari prap te ra ai pederasti pall kokes e shkruan <budallalleqe>ai esht rritur me gjith te mirat per arsyen se ka qen e esht kelysh komunisti qe nuk pranon te nderroje krah por u rri besnik byros komuniste.degjoje me mendje te hapur kur flet pastaj degjo fjalimet e komunisteve ne kongrese vetem nje injorant sdo mund ta kuptonte se ai atje merr mesime nuk thot kurr diqka konkrete vetem pederastat e nje tuf injorantesh e ndjekin prapa . sa per ato te tjerat qe ke shkruar o bo*le kandari un jam arsimuar e jetoj ne nje nder vendet me te para ne bot per demokraci ketu ai pederasti nuk ben as tu hapi dyert ketyre parlamentareve ketu . ..... keshtu or t*ope kandari hap syte thirri mendjes e mos rri ter jeten injorant .....


Popo dukesh qe je i arsimuar. Dukesh edhe ku te ka ngel ora. Jepi me ate demokracine tende era dhi dhe mos ma cal me tr*pin. 
Sa per palle kokes te bie ty pederasti se jam ca me larg nga ty e sarrin palla deri te une.
Ske ci ben eshte i hapur interneti edhe per idjotet si puna jote.

----------


## dragon+++

> Popo dukesh qe je i arsimuar. Dukesh edhe ku te ka ngel ora. Jepi me ate demokracine tende era dhi dhe mos ma cal me tr*pin. 
> Sa per palle kokes te bie ty pederasti se jam ca me larg nga ty e sarrin palla deri te une.
> Ske ci ben eshte i hapur interneti edhe per idjotet si puna jote.


o to*pe pse nuk merresh me temen ! kur pranon se ai eshte pederast pse nuk pranon se esht kelysh komunisti besnik i byros . pas 28 qeshorit duhet te gezohesh kur tefitoj prap PD demokracia e jo komunistet e kelyshet e tyre . ne qoft se jeton ne ndonje shtet te perparuar e mbron akoma komunistet e kelyshet e tyre ti bashk me nje tyf pederastesh te tjer kjo do thot injoranti spranon te mesoj gomari gomar mbetet .. :garip:  :garip:  :garip:

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> o to*pe pse nuk merresh me temen ! kur pranon se ai eshte pederast pse nuk pranon se esht kelysh komunisti besnik i byros . pas 28 qeshorit duhet te gezohesh kur tefitoj prap PD demokracia e jo komunistet e kelyshet e tyre . ne qoft se jeton ne ndonje shtet te perparuar e mbron akoma komunistet e kelyshet e tyre ti bashk me nje tyf pederastesh te tjer kjo do thot injoranti spranon te mesoj gomari gomar mbetet ..



Nje pyetje, a u thua komunist vetem atyre qe jane me PS vetem se jane me parti qe ka nje logo te tille, apo ke kete mendim edhe per disa qe jane me PD'ne?




Se te them te drejten te gjitha ato parti, sidomos PD dhe PS dolen pikerisht nga rradhet e byrose se PPSH'se me ne krye kryeministrin tone.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Nje pyetje, a u thua komunist vetem atyre qe jane me PS vetem se jane me parti qe ka nje logo te tille, apo ke kete mendim edhe per disa qe jane me PD'ne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Se te them te drejten te gjitha ato parti, sidomos PD dhe PS dolen pikerisht nga rradhet e byrose se PPSH'se me ne krye kryeministrin tone.*



Shume bukur por pse kakarise vetem kur sjellen ne drite flliqesinat e te PS-se dhe i mbron me kembe ngulje ose duke vene ne tallje lajmin e sjellure?

----------


## ardis

e si mund ti besosh akoma edi rames kurrreth tij jane po ato kelysh te vjeter komunista si ruci gjinushi dokle etj etj,dhe flet per politike te re , te pakten sala e ka mbushur me te rinj plot .

----------


## djali nga golem

> e si mund ti besosh akoma edi rames kurrreth tij jane po ato kelysh te vjeter komunista si ruci gjinushi dokle etj etj,dhe flet per politike te re , te pakten sala e ka mbushur me te rinj plot .


e bere si ajo pralla qe shkuan per te vjedhur ne ....... dhe u kthyen duar bosh se u ishin ritur femijet. edhe rucit e gjinushit sic duket u jane ritur kopilat dhe thone qe dalin te zgjuar

----------

